# Greenhouse Breeding Tanks



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a greenhouse to grow tropical plants and I put some 13.5g water containers in there to keep the humidity up (which didn't work), but also to breed fish. I currently have a trio of White Cloud Mountain Minnows in one of the four containers. They are no filtered, they have no substrate and they aren't heated (as of now)... Just curious what I could do as substrate. I saw something where dirt was used as a substrate... Can I do that? Would the dirt from my yard sufice (no fertilizers)? What can I do to improve the environment for the fish?

I'm going to get a bunch (6-8 large bags) of anacharis pretty soon, so that will fill up the tanks with lots of places for oxygen to be created and lots of places for eggs to be laid and babies to hide.

I had guppies in an outside pond and they survived through 30F winters since I added them in the summer and they acclimated to the colder temperatures as time went on. Guppies are definitely one fish choice. Any others I can consider with 50F nights and 60F days in the winter (70F nights and 80F days in the summer)...?


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

Pigmy sunfish?? Someone ought to start breeding them.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

longbeach said:


> Pigmy sunfish?? Someone ought to start breeding them.


Oh sweet! Those look great! Will they stand 50F nights at the coldest in winter?

Are they difficult species to find in fish stores?


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

longbeach said:


> Pigmy sunfish?? Someone ought to start breeding them.


Just ordered two pairs of Elassoma _evergladei_ on eBay!


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

My pygmy sunfish just came and they seem to be in okayish health, obviously a bit shaken up by shipping. Acclimating!

*Anyone else have fish suggestions? The pygmy sunfish suggestion worked out really well... *


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Endlers Livebearers

Look also into any fish that can handle that low temperature, but the small tank size is a problem, as is the lack of water movement. 

Some tropical fish can handle temps into the upper 60s F, I do not know if they can go any colder, though. Certain Cories (Pepper, for one), Platies, White Cloud Minnows (you already have these), Certain Barbs (may eat plants), Zebra Danios, a few Tetras. 

Some Loaches thrive in cool water, and are actually from temperate regions, not tropical. They get way too big for your tanks, though, and thrive in faster moving, highly oxygenated tanks. 

Goldfish (of course, they get too big, too, and they sure eat plants!)

Continue looking into other fish that are native to temperate zones, not tropical.

Look into Planet Catfish. Find any species that is OK in the temperature range, then click on a search feature that says 'Find more like this'. There are ways of refining the search, but I have not done it much. Just go there and look around. Of course this is only catfish, but there are quite a few that might work, if you can arrange a slightly larger tank (perhaps a 20 gallon long).


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Endlers can handle 50s? Never knew that. Trying those for sure!


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heterandria formosa: Least killifish: tiny livebearer.
http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=852
Not sure how you are feeding the sunfish but you may have problems in that they don't seem to go for non live food very readily. Java moss and The frogbit have lots of fine roots and tendrils that are great for harboring microorganisms. 
Water Hyacinth is good too.
I'm no expert but I find it hard to believe that Endlers will survive where guppies wont.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not sure what Endlers low end is. A friend had them in a pond, outdoors in the San Francisco Bay Area through the summer. I know my pond does not warm up that much, even in the summer.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i would stick with temperate fish and not trail so to speak any others unless there is credible infomation that says they are suitable


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If the original use of these containers is to supply humidity to the greenhouse, it might be better to use a different container: Something much lower, wider so there is significantly more evaporation. Perhaps some sort of wick to get more water exposed to the air. Put these containers in the warmest spot in the greenhouse. Auto-top off. 
This sort of container is not the best for fish, though. 

When you get power out there, perhaps you can also get some heat, at least heat the tanks, and then go with open top aquariums to supply the humidity. Then there will be a much wider range of fish to try, and more stable conditions for them.


----------



## ducky14523 (Aug 29, 2011)

"I got a greenhouse to grow tropical plants" you'll need to heat the greenhouse anyways, so your real temps are probably more low seventies.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually, no... I'm going to get a heater and cooler for the greenhouse obviously, but the temperature does get over 100F in there when in the sun on a 70F day. It only warms the water up to 70F though since it's for a short time. It usually stays in the high seventies or low eighties most of the day, perfect for what I am growing.

The containers I have a like 7" high, 30" long and 15" wide.

And thanks for recommending pygmies to a newbie. They refuse to eat even live foods.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the great thing about the internet is you can endlessly research any fish.
That is too bad you're having problems, the Pygmy Sunfish are super scaredy-cats, they need lots of places to hide. 
They are are really pretty hard to keep.
White clouds, Least killifish are two good choices.
So what state are you located?


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

Fans blowing across the surface of the water will help to keep the water cooler during the hotter periods by causing faster evaporation, which would help boost your humidity. You would definitely have to monitor water levels and top off a lot more.
Have you put any sort of substrate of plants in these containers?


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Beer said:


> Fans blowing across the surface of the water will help to keep the water cooler during the hotter periods by causing faster evaporation, which would help boost your humidity. You would definitely have to monitor water levels and top off a lot more.
> Have you put any sort of substrate of plants in these containers?


Yes, all of the containers have sand as a substrate. I have about 15lbs of anacharis (8-10 large bags) and one bag of some other pond plant, along with five or six lily pads coming tomorrow. Currently I have some temporary plants in the tank. They are all local pond plants with big bunches of roots for the fish to hide in! They are pretty leafy too, with leaves above and below water.


----------

